# [ST] Replays



## DarkMo (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​
Da ich gerade wieder ein schönes Replay zur Hand habe, will ich gleich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und einen Thread zum Sammeln dieser Kleinode erstellen.

Als kleine Einleitung hier noch die Einführung, wie ihr WoT dazu bekommt, eure Gefechte als Replay zu speichern. Dazu einfach WoT normal starten und in den Einstellungen (Spiel-Tab) ganz unten auf der linken Seite die Gefechtsaufzeichnung aktivieren. Jedes Gefecht wird nun im _WoT_main\replays\_-Verzeichnis gespeichert. Diese könnt ihr nun zu einer ZIP gepackt zum bsp hier im Forum als Dateianhang an eure Posts anhängen. Ein einfacher Doppelklick genügt dann (WoT muss beendet sein!) und euer WoT Client wird gestartet und lädt das Replay.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im offiziellen WoT-Forum gibt es auch einen Replay-Bereich. Wer Interesse hat, kann gerne einmal vorbeischauen.
_________________________________

Und los gehts:

Ich hab gerade mit der SU-152 die Stahlwand bekommen  und der kleine ami-light hinter mir am Ende muss sich auch leicht verarscht gefühlt haben - und so ignoriert >< btw: endlich ma luck beim Ballern gehabt xD


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2012)

hab grad mal ne lustige runde mitm vk2801 gehabt.
hab zwar nicht viel geleistet, weil mir erst zu spät aufgefallen war, dass ich ja garnicht als scout eingeteilt war...aber gewonnen haben wir trotzdem...und gefeiert hab ich mich auch


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2012)

Mal ein verlorenes, aber trotzdem relativ gutes Match mit dem WoK und eins mit dem AMX12t


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2012)

Hier die YT Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4sYp-uminQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJYaj-atwM0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg5BEJ0yLE4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3WD3nsP-aE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idlE0nchH64

Besteht Interesse an den Replay Files?

EDIT: Die Replays: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Januar 2012)

ich empfinde das jetz nich als pflicht. wer sich die mühe machen möchte es für yt umzuwandeln - gern. spart das saugen, entpacken und laden des clients ^^ dafür isses für den "einsteller" eben bequemer mit den replay files *g*


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Januar 2012)

yeah, ne 3.000xp runde mitm terarch (T2) gehabt...auch wenns wirklich bloß daran lag, dass die ganzen deppen sich offen überall hingestellt haben


----------



## Danger23 (13. Januar 2012)

So hier auch mal ein Replay das zeigt was mit Teamwork geht obwohl ich jetzt nicht so übermässig gut war. 

Netload Serious Filehosting - Netload


----------



## Homerclon (14. Januar 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich empfinde das jetz nich als pflicht. wer sich die mühe machen möchte es für yt umzuwandeln - gern. spart das saugen, entpacken und laden des clients ^^ dafür isses für den "einsteller" eben bequemer mit den replay files *g*


 Ich finde die Replays allgemein angenehmer. Die sind nämlich max. 1,5MB (wenn überhaupt) groß, im gegensatz zu YT Videos, wo bei HD-Qualität deutlich größere Datenpakete zu laden sind. Kleiner als HD, und man kann kaum noch was erkennen.
Um den Bezug zurück zu mir zu lenken: Ich hab nur dsl-light, das heißt: Umso kleiner die Datei, umso besser. (Zur groben Vorstellung: Für 100MB Daten, muss ich ~35min laden.)

Aber wegen mir müsst ihr nicht extra Replay-Files posten, wenn es bereits als YT-Video verfügbar ist. Ich seh mir eh nur die wenigsten an. Da ist es dann akzeptabel, auch mal etwas länger zu warten.


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2012)

Wieder mal ein Update von mir:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYTt_HOZBwA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H7W2G6K4eg

Homerclon: Kein Problem. Ich hänge einfach die betreffenden Replay Files an den Post. 

EDIT: Die Replays: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Update von mir:




War das beim Ferdi eher Zufall, dass am Anfang alles daneben ging, oder ist die Kanone da so ungenau? Danach hast du ja immer getroffen.
Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Match, und das Ergebnis war ja für eine Niederlage trotzdem recht gut.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (14. Januar 2012)

Mal was ich bisher so geupped habe(zumindest das auf mediafire):
20120112_1907_germany-G_Panther_prohorovka.rar
20120114_1759_germany-PzV_karelia.rar
GW_Panther_mit_Nukes_karelia.rar
(Ich sollte mir in Zukunft wohl mal ne beschreibung einfallen lassen^^)


----------



## BaueROG (14. Januar 2012)

Versteh ich nicht das ne Kollision so viel abziehen kann 

Zippyshare.com - 20120114_1826_ussr-T-50_karelia.wotreplay

Btw. : Wie kann man hier .rar Datein anhängen bei mir stand da ungültige Datei...


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> War das beim Ferdi eher Zufall, dass am Anfang alles daneben ging, oder ist die Kanone da so ungenau? Danach hast du ja immer getroffen.
> Auf jeden Fall ein tolles Match, und das Ergebnis war ja für eine Niederlage trotzdem recht gut.



Am Anfang war das wohl eher Zufall. Die Ferdi Kanone ist eigentlich recht genau. Am Ende war ich zu unvorsichtig.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Januar 2012)

BaueROG schrieb:


> Btw. : Wie kann man hier .rar Datein anhängen bei mir stand da ungültige Datei...


 garnich. packs als rar und benenns in ne zip um - feddich. erkennt winrar problemlos ^^ aber ich finds auch umständlich :/

aber da häng ich doch gleich nochmal mein "einstands-gefecht" mit der isu an. absolut grottiger start, absolut geile def, absolut schade (aber absehbares) ende ^^


----------



## Papzt (15. Januar 2012)

Heute läufts aber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2012)

Ist denn das zu fassen? Wie behindert muss ein Team eigentlich sein? Immerhin haben wir gewonnen


----------



## bLu3t0oth (15. Januar 2012)

Behindertes Team hatte ich auch gerade..
Haben leider verloren, lief für mich und den T32 trotzdem gut: Tiger_II_zeig den Tiger in dir_mannerheim_line.rar


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Januar 2012)

Was soll ich sagen?
AMX38, ich mag ihn nicht.  

Danach war der Tank auf Elite und ich hab ihn gleich verkauft. Langsames Drecksding!


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2012)

Victory!
Battle: Karelia Montag, 16. Januar 2012 08:52:36
Vehicle: Panther II
Experience received: 5.250 (x3 for the first victory each day)
Credits received: 47.269
Battle Achievements: Steel Wall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (16. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Victory!
> Battle: Karelia Montag, 16. Januar 2012 08:52:36
> Vehicle: Panther II
> Experience received: 5.250 (x3 for the first victory each day)
> ...


Meine Fresse, da hattest du aber übelstes Glück! 3 Schutzengel reichen da bald nimmer


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2012)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, da hattest du aber übelstes Glück! 3 Schutzengel reichen da bald nimmer


 
Wiso?  Ich bin immer so drauf. Mittendrin statt nur dabei.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (16. Januar 2012)

Ik ja auch.. zumindest mit den brauchbaren Meds, wie Panther und Type....
aber du hast echt übel immer deine sexy Stellen gezeigt, aber immer das schwein, das keiner hingeschaut hat oder vorbeigeschossen bzw zum dumm zum zielen war


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder was von mir. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlgRxL195NM

Ich versuch heute Abend dran zu denken hier die Replay files zu uppen. 

EDIT: Die Replays: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0s (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte grad ne echt gute Runde mitm Typ 59.

Bin einfach gestartet mit dem Vorsatz nich sofort zu sterben aber aggressiv aufzutreten.

Ich hab dabei die ganze Zeit gar nicht so recht mitbekommen wies meinem Team eigentlich so geht und wie gut/schlecht wir dastehen, weil ich parallel ein Whisky-Tasting Video geguckt hab und von meinen beiden Mitbewohnern über Pizzabestellung und die neuste How I Met your Mother Folge vollgequatscht wurde 

Ende vom Lied: ne geile Runde wo ich fast alles rausgeholt hab. Hätte ich früher gesehn dass wir cappen müssen um zu gewinnen hätte ich den afk T-44 in Frieden gelassen um den Sieg nicht zu riskieren, aber so wars dann sogar besser


----------



## Homerclon (18. Januar 2012)

> Sieg!
> Gefecht: Redshire mittwoch, 18. Januar 2012 04:44:03
> Fahrzeug: T29
> Erfahrung: 2.250
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie die Exp genau zustande kamen, denn ich hatte die letzten Tage (wo ich ausnahmsweise mit Premium spiele) schon bessere Leistung erbracht.
Jedenfalls stellt das aktuell mein Persönlichen Rekord dar, bzgl. Exp in einem Gefecht. (In einem Gefecht ohne Premium, hatte ich Rechnerisch (wenn man den +50% Bonus addiert) bereits ein knapp höheres Ergebnis erreicht. Aber das interessiert WG ja nicht, so das non-Prems in der Statistik auch generell schwächer aussehen.)

Das Replay
Bitte nicht auf die Trefferquote achten, die liegt hier deutlich unter meinem Durchschnitt. Was mich auch ärgert. 
Aber wie man im Replay sehen kann, hatte ich auch mind. zwei mal richtig Pech.
Ich selbst hatte nicht mit einem solchen Ergebnis gerechnet, da ich bereits selbst ein paar Dinge gesehen habe, die ich hätte besser machen können.


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2012)

Hierzu das passende Replay:

Victory!
Battle: Lakeville Donnerstag, 19. Januar 2012 08:14:08
Vehicle: PzKpfw VIB Tiger II
Experience received: 4.088 (x2 for the first victory each day)
Credits received: 58.995
Battle Achievements: Master Gunner, Sharpshooter, Sniper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goRK4FH4C6c



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Das Replay


Könntest du es nochmal woanders hochladen? Kim Schmitz und sein filehoster sind ja seit heute aus dem Rennen. Und ich würde es mir gern anschauen.


----------



## Homerclon (20. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Könntest du es nochmal woanders hochladen? Kim Schmitz und sein filehoster sind ja seit heute aus dem Rennen. Und ich würde es mir gern anschauen.


 Habe ich getan, Link wurde ersetzt.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2012)

Was neues von mir:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQIaD0N2R-w




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. Januar 2012)

Habe hier auch mal zwei Replays...

KV-1S...
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4048100/20120122_0119_ussr-KV-1s_monastery.wotreplay.html

VK3601H...
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4048120/20120122_0131_germany-VK3601H_redshire.wotreplay.html


----------



## bLu3t0oth (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte hier auch ne sehr chillige KV-Runde 
KV_Kriegerstahlwandverteidiger_ensk.rar

LooooooooooL
Ich hatte gerade ne Tanzstunde mit einem T28 in meinem AMX12t, das muss man gesehen haben xD (Vorpsulen bis Restzeit 9min)
http://www.mediafire.com/?0pazo0oed2ih3fr


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2012)

Eine weitere Episode "Typ 59 Suicide Command"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwDVtVu2R4


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2012)

Oh mein Gott, Oh mein Gott. 
Mein neuer Rekord  8 Kills mit dem T1 Heavy! Hammergeil 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (27. Januar 2012)

Wer mal sehen will, warum man auch bei WoT immer in Gruppen zusammen bleiben sollte(wenn möglich):
Type59_wilde Horde_prohorovka.rar
Hat verdammt Spaß gemacht die Runde!!


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Januar 2012)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Wer mal sehen will, warum man auch bei WoT immer in Gruppen zusammen bleiben sollte(wenn möglich):


Dafür machst du mittendrin bei dem Löwe aber einen recht einsamen Vorstoß. Gut, du hast ihn etwas von den anderen abgelenkt. 
Warum hast du bei 10 HP noch den Motor repariert? Das Geld hätte ich mir wohl gespart. Und der ISU, Tiger etc. am Ende haben dich ja netterweise ignoriert. Ich nehme Gegner mit so wenig Hitpoints eher gleich aufs Korn, und dann die Ziele mit mehr Hitpoints. Da hat man schon gemerkt, dass das Teamplay bei den anderen gleich Null war. 

Aber insgesamt ne schöne Runde! 
Ich steh ja total auf den T-54, bei solchen fahr ich auch immer mit, wenn welche in meinem Team sind. Da kann man nette Wolfpacks bilden.


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2012)

Hier auch mal was von mir.
Die Runde war eigentlich ganz nett 8 Abschüsse mit dem Pershing  

http://uploaded.to/file/8srost6a 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Hier auch mal was von mir.
> Die Runde war eigentlich ganz nett 8 Abschüsse mit dem Pershing
> 
> 20120123_1949_usa-Pershing_…rar (641,69 KB) - uploaded.to


 

Nu hör endlich auf mit Uploaded  Lads lieber ins Forum hoch oder irgendwo von wo man ohne bescheurte Captchas (oder wie die heißen) und in Fullspeed ohne Wartezeit saugen kann


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn du mir erklärst wie mans hier im Forum hoch lädt mach ichs gerne


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklärst wie mans hier im Forum hoch lädt mach ichs gerne


 
Du hast Winrar? Gut, dann mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Replay, klick auf "Zum Archiv hinzufügen"  Gib da den Namen etc ein, Kompressionsmethode auf "Beste" und Archivformat Zip anklicken. Dann auf okay, und dann hast du eine .zip Datei. Diese kannst du dann hier bei den Anhängen hochladen.


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du hast Winrar? Gut, dann mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Replay, klick auf "Zum Archiv hinzufügen"  Gib da den Namen etc ein, Kompressionsmethode auf "Beste" und Archivformat Zip anklicken. Dann auf okay, und dann hast du eine .zip Datei. Diese kannst du dann hier bei den Anhängen hochladen.



Also doch so wie ichs gedacht habe nur funktioniert das ganze nicht wenn ich das hochladen will bzw. es hier einfüge zum hochladen ist dort ein rotes Ausrufe zeichen und der Upload bricht ab, mit Bildern funktioniert das ganze ohne Probleme.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also doch so wie ichs gedacht habe nur funktioniert das ganze nicht wenn ich das hochladen will bzw. es hier einfüge zum hochladen ist dort ein rotes Ausrufe zeichen und der Upload bricht ab, mit Bildern funktioniert das ganze ohne Probleme.


 
Jap du darfst keine .rar Datein hochladen. Sie müssen .zip sein, deswegen bei Archivformat ZIP auswählen


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2012)

Ok, das erklärt natürlich so einiges   Thx
Habs oben anstatt Uploaded hinzugefügt


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ok, das erklärt natürlich so einiges   Thx
> Habs oben anstatt Uploaded hinzugefügt


 
Echt geile Runde. Du musst aber bei schnellen Fahrzeugen noch n bischen mehr vorhalten


----------



## riedochs (27. Januar 2012)

Zip ging bei mir bisher immer. Wenn es schon ein one klick sein soll, dann bitte Rapidsshare. Ist für free user das beste.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zip ging bei mir bisher immer. Wenn es schon ein one klick sein soll, dann bitte Rapidsshare. Ist für free user das beste.


 
Da bevorzuge ich doch eher Zippyshare. Hab bei Rapidshare 9 Sekunden Wartezeit


----------



## Homerclon (28. Januar 2012)

Klick mich

Beschreibung:
Fahrende M41, die verschwindet, mit einem Blindschuss zerstört. (Etwa bei Minute 9:20)
Der Rest des Gefechts ist uninteressant.

---



riedochs schrieb:


> Zip ging bei mir bisher immer. Wenn es schon ein  one klick sein soll, dann bitte Rapidsshare. Ist für free user das  beste.


 Kann man nur mit Anmeldung hochladen, das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Januar 2012)

Zippyshare oder Mediafire sollten ohne Anmeldung gehen, und man kann schnell laden ohne Captcha oder Wartezeit, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Full Speed muss ja nicht sein, die Files sind max 1 MB groß ungefähr.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn hier beim Matchmaking schiefgelaufen? Wäre ich im anderen Team hätt ich mich schon ziemlich aufgeregt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Replay von mir. 2000 XP (x2) mit dem KV-13 und Steel Wall bekommen. 
Zippyshare.com - 20120129_2048_ussr-KV-13_cliff.zip

Was mich an dem Panzer echt stört ist die maue 85 Kanone. Zu wenig Penetration und Schaden für meinen Geschmack.
So hab ich halt gescoutet und mein Team hat mich zum glück gut unterstützt.

Edit: Mit Tiger II auf Campinovka und 5 Mäusen. 
20120129_2136_germany-PzVIB_Tiger_II_malinovka.wotreplay

Ich hatte das letzte Wort beim gegnerischen IS-7. Ansonsten recht unspektakulär, aber für meine Verhältnisse eins der besseren Matches. Schon war, dass der T-54 zurückkam und mir half. IS-7, IS-3 und Type 59 auf einmal ist etwas viel alleine.  

Leider habe ich seit gestern irgendwie Lag und ballere deshalb teilweise daneben oder werde getroffen, weil sich mein Eimer nicht so bewegt wie ich drücke. Hab mal ein Ticket bei WOT aufgegeben, an meinem DSL liegt es nicht.


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

Die mit Abstand spannendste Runde seit langem. Und die spannendste mit dem KV
Schauts euch an, lohnt sich echt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein wunderschönes Beispiel dafür, wie man einen Sieg verschenken kann.
Der Löwe und zweite IS-4 in meinem Team waren einfach nur Fallobst...

Zippyshare.com - 20120202_2139_germany-PzVIB_Tiger_II_steppes.wotreplay


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2012)

Einmal Rushinovka Im Type 59 als Suicide Runner. Hot Wok coming through! 

Wobei es ja gar nicht so suizidal war, und das andere Team schlecht gecampt hat, das machte die Sache doch einfach. 

Zippyshare.com - 20120207_2246_china-Ch01_Type59_malinovka.wotreplay


----------



## Homerclon (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Woohoo!
Im 12. Gefecht, der E-75 hat lediglich das drin, was man vom KT übernehmen kann. (Kanone, Motor, Funkgerät)
Gleichzeitig auch der zweite Krieger, ich liebe den E-75 jetzt schon, obwohl die 12,8er und der große Turm noch fehlen. 

Das Replay


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Februar 2012)

Return of the Marder!  
Da ich keine Lust auf den Jagdpanzer habe (und auch kein Geld), ich mehr freie Betten brauchte und man mit dem ja angeblich so toll Medaillen sammeln kann, wurde der Marder wieder eingekauft und 3 Leute der StuG-Besatzung umgeschult. 

Die Tatsache, dass ich den Haken bei Ammo automatisch auffüllen vergessen hatte, hat mir eine Fadin-Medaille eingebracht. 5 Kills und den letzten Gegner mit meiner letzten Mumpel erlegt. 
20120211_1509_germany-G20_Marder_II_lakeville.wotreplay


----------



## bLu3t0oth (16. Februar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dafür machst du mittendrin bei dem Löwe aber einen recht einsamen Vorstoß. Gut, du hast ihn etwas von den anderen abgelenkt.
> Warum hast du bei 10 HP noch den Motor repariert? Das Geld hätte ich mir wohl gespart. Und der ISU, Tiger etc. am Ende haben dich ja netterweise ignoriert. Ich nehme Gegner mit so wenig Hitpoints eher gleich aufs Korn, und dann die Ziele mit mehr Hitpoints. Da hat man schon gemerkt, dass das Teamplay bei den anderen gleich Null war.
> 
> Aber insgesamt ne schöne Runde!
> Ich steh ja total auf den T-54, bei solchen fahr ich auch immer mit, wenn welche in meinem Team sind. Da kann man nette Wolfpacks bilden.


Hast ja gesehen warum ich den gereppt habe xD
Normal reppe ich da au nich mehr, aber mit schrotten Motor wirste ja als recht weggeballert...
Naja ich hab halt versucht für die Horde hinter mir, die Gegner aufzudecken und abgesehen davon sind die Spieler oft zu dumm Panzer mit etwas mehr Speed anzupeilen^^

Ich hab hier direkt auch nochn Replay warum die Minimaus so genannt wird -> klick


----------



## DarkMo (25. Februar 2012)

lol, das ende war noch haarig, zum glück konnt ich den timer nochma fix resetten xD


----------



## b0s (25. Februar 2012)

Eine sehr schöne Runde mit meiner ISU. Nicht aussergewöhnlich Spektakulär, aber doch sehr reichhaltig:



> Victory!
> Battle: Fjords Samstag, 25. Februar 2012 20:26:16
> Vehicle: ISU-152
> Experience received: 1.716
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Edit:_
Und hier kann man wundervoll sehen wie nützlich man in einem AMX 40 sein kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

> Victory!  Map:  Cliff
> Battle: Montag, 27. Februar 2012 23:35:43
> Vehicle:  T29
> Experience:  1.971    Credits:  54.420
> Achievements:  Steel Wall


Ne ganze gute Runde, und die beste mit dem T29 bei mir bisher.
Ich war zwar ein Moment brain-afk bzgl. dem PzIV auf der Klippe und hab erstmal gebraucht, bis ich überhaupt bemerkt habe, dass der da ist, aber der T29 hat ja zum Glück bissle Panzerung undn paar HP 

T29 - Cliff


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Februar 2012)

Wo findet mann den die videos?


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

Siehe  erster Post in dem Thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/197593-st-replays.html

Du hast unter Einstellungen im WoT-Client ne Möglichkeit, die Replays zu aktivieren und findest sie dann  im Hauptverzeichnis  im Ordner replays.


----------



## b0s (29. Februar 2012)

Woha, hammer Match gerade gehabt! Während mich Dubba Jonny über Kopfhörer zugedröhnt hat wurde WoT trotz keiner Nebentätigkeit auf einmal so nebensächlich und ich hab mal ganz locker ohne zu Sterben mit nem T-43 zusammen einen IS-4 abgeräumt! Und dabei sahs anfangs echt übel aus weil wir von Types seitlich rangenommen wurden die auch noch Vertstärkung im Gepäck hatten.

Sehr geile Runde.



> Victory!
> Battle: Ensk Mittwoch, 29. Februar 2012 00:06:55
> Vehicle: T29
> Experience received: 1.764
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (29. Februar 2012)

meine fresse, da hattest aber auch glück, das du niedrig priorisiert wurdest >< ich in soner situation hätt keine minute überlebt. immer alle auf mich. ich könnt mim loltraktor zwischen 5 is7 fahrn - ich fang mit sicherheit die fetteste arty mumpel dies gibt 

edit: also wenn ihr laufend solche runden habt, beneide ich euch nich nur. wenn man sowas sieht, kann man sicher nich im geringsten verstehn, wieso ich immer so mecker >< kurz vorfahrn, mit wackelndem rohr schiesen und auch noch treffen. sowas gibts bei mir eigentlich nich. un hier? nur ><


----------



## böhser onkel (2. März 2012)

zum Abschluss eins von mir


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Homerclon (3. März 2012)

_Sieg!
Gefecht: Polargebiet Samstag, 3. März 2012 00:13:32
Fahrzeug: E-75
Erfahrung: 3.738 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 3-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 39.296
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Krieger, Billotte-Medaille, Eroberer, Sensenmann_

Das Gefecht dauerte 14:58min. Es hätte nicht wirklich länger dauern dürfen, sonst wäre es in einem Unentschieden geendet.
Dabei hab ich meine gesamte AP (28Stk.) und zwei HE verschossen. Was mir ein Minus bescherte. :/ (Fahre ohne Premium.)

Zum Replay


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2012)

hier übrigens mal wieder son absolutes glanzstück! wenn ich überhaupt ma getroffen hab, wars meist noch nen bounce -.- 21 schuss, 11 treffer un davon vllt 4 oder 5 die auch dmg gemacht ham... und gerade auch am ende mit dem t29 der das hügelchen rauf kam - versteh ich ned. ich hab extra noch bissl mim fadenkreuz rumgefuchtelt um zu schauen, ob der irgendwo verdeckt wird (selbst wenn nur nen pixel rausschaut, sieht man ja den ganzen panzer umrahmt), aber er schien offen zu stehn - hab ich ums verrecken ned getroffen -.- kapier ich ned sowas.


----------



## Homerclon (5. März 2012)

Hatte ich gestern Abend auch. Irgendwie war der Wurm drin.


----------



## b0s (5. März 2012)

OMG!

Grad ein Match mitm T29 gehabt wo ich schon dachte "ah, wtf, schon wieder n T10 match". Doch dann kam alles ganz anders... 

Hab zwar schon aufregendere Hightier Matches gehabt, aber ich finde ich hab den AMX und den T34 sehr gut in Schach gehalten. Und als dann am Ende der E-100 kam dachte ich schon "oh nein, ich komm nicht schnell genug um den rum" aber dann dreht der mir freundlicherweise einfach seinen Hintern zu 



> Victory!
> Battle: Ruinberg Montag, 5. März 2012 18:07:56
> Vehicle: T29
> Experience received: 1.606
> Credits received: 44.214


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2012)

lasst uns mal ne anti frust regel einführen: für jedes gute spiel hat man gefälligst 2 miese mit zuposten 
manchma läufts un manchma ned, wenigstens machen die gruppen matches doch ganz ordentlich spaß, selbst bei niederlagen.


----------



## Homerclon (5. März 2012)

Das macht doch keinen Spaß, dabei zuzusehen wie andere Miese Runden haben.
Mir reichen meine eigenen.


----------



## KornDonat (5. März 2012)

Hier mal ne ziemlich geniale Runde mit dem Patton 3134 Xp x2 und 5 Abschüsse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (6. März 2012)

hui, direkt mal nen goiles game zum einstieg gehabt 

Sieg!
Gefecht: Himmelsdorf Dienstag, 6. März 2012 13:24:52
Fahrzeug: IS
Erfahrung: 1.734 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 2-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 22.134


----------



## Bambusbar (7. März 2012)

Auch grad n schickes Game gehabt :>

PzIV - Swamp



> Sieg!  Karte:  Swamp
> Gefecht: Mittwoch, 7. März 2012 00:26:27
> Panzer:  PzKpfw IV
> Erfahrung:  1.711    Kreditpunkte:  35.686
> Orden:  Top Gun, Boelter's Medal


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2012)

Ihr seid fies wisst ihr das?  Wegen euren Meldungen und Replays da bekomm ich wieder bock auf das Game dabei weiss ich ganz genau das ich mich kurz darauf wieder nur aufrege. .___.


----------



## DarkMo (17. März 2012)

Sieg!
Gefecht: Komarin Samstag, 17. März 2012 22:08:00
Fahrzeug: SU-8
Erfahrung: 957
Kreditpunkte: 29.148
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Krieger


4 gefechte oder so kaum was getroffen, minimal dmg gemacht oder der splash hat gefehlt... un dann das hier ><


----------



## Tobucu (29. März 2012)

Sieg!
Gefecht: Bergpass Donnerstag, 29. März 2012 10:51:13
Fahrzeug: Typ 59
Erfahrung: 1.467
Kreditpunkte: 81.576
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Billotte-Medaille 

Mit 2 Struktur überlebt und gebetet das wir gewinnen, habe nur 8 Treffer bekommen.


----------



## Homerclon (31. März 2012)

Ein Marder II Gefecht, mein erfolgreichstes Marder II Gefecht.
(Ich war eigentlich nur am überprüfen ob die Installierten Mods fehlerfrei funktionieren, hatte nicht zum Ziel irgendein nennenswertes Ergebnis einzufahren.)

Das Ergebnis war: 
Bildchen vom Garagen-Popup
Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen: 11 Kills, neuer Persönlicher Rekord.
Panzerass ist das schöne M, mehr XP als 99% aller anderen Spieler mit dem Marder. 
Die Kolobanov ist auch meine erste.

Replay-DL (Setzt WoT-Installation ab V0.7.2 voraus.)



Spoiler



Wie man erkennen kann, campen lohnt sich manchmal eben doch. 
Und ein Danke an die Gegner das sie Lemmingartig angriffen. Hatten sich wohl bis zum Schluss gedacht: "Den Marder II werde ich schon alleine ausschalten."


----------



## Bambusbar (31. März 2012)

Nice Homer 
Ace Tanker kann aber jeder werden *hüstel  ^^



> Victory!  Map:  Murovanka
> Battle: Samstag, 31. März 2012 16:08:53
> Vehicle:  Marder II
> Experience:  4.881 (x3)    Credits:  23.047
> Achievements:  Mastery Badge: Ace Tanker, Top Gun


Replay:
Marder II - Murovanka

Da hatte ich aber echt mehr Glück als Verstand teilweise.
zuerst von irgendwem 150 Pkt. geschüsselt bekommen und dann nachher ist irgendwas an mir gebounced.
Ich wäre also eigentlich tot gewesen ^^


----------



## Homerclon (31. März 2012)

Naja, noch wurden nicht so viele Gefechte gefahren.
Da ist Panzerass, bzw. Überlegenheitsabzeichen generell, noch etwas leichter zu erreichen. (Meines Wissens werden die Gefechte vor dem Patch nicht mit einbezogen.)

Was aber natürlich unsere Erfolge nicht schmälert. 

Ist ja sogar recht ähnlich abgelaufen, dein Gefecht.


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

8er Killserie mit dem KV auf Fishingbay 
Ich gebs zu es war ein bissel unfair


----------



## sh4sta (3. April 2012)

Dann poste ich auch mal ein Replay(mein erstes^^)



> Sieg!
> Gefecht: Karelien Dienstag, 3. April 2012 15:35:11
> Fahrzeug: M103
> Erfahrung: 2.127
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (8. April 2012)

rofl, ich wills mal "1hp madness" nennen ;P viel spaß bei diesem kleinen witzigen tetrarch gefecht hier xD das ende is der brüller 

Sieg!
Gefecht: Karelien Sonntag, 8. April 2012 21:03:15
Fahrzeug: MkVII Tetrarch
Erfahrung: 1.203 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 3-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 7.362
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Überlegenheitsabzeichen: III. Klasse


----------



## Bambusbar (9. April 2012)

Ohja .. ich liebe Province 



> Victory!  Map:  Province
> Battle: Montag, 9. April 2012 22:22:03
> Vehicle:  PzKpfw VIB Tiger II
> Experience:  2.127    Credits:  68.544
> Achievements:  Mastery Badge: Ace Tanker, Scout, Top Gun



KingTiger - Province


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. April 2012)

Bison macht ein Typ59 glatt(war sogar onHit glaube)... auf die Komentare achten 

Edit:GW Tiger hat vorher geschossen, also doch kein "Booing"


----------



## sh4sta (10. April 2012)

Das ändert trotzdem nix an meiner Meinung. Das rechtfertigt es nicht und bleibt trotzdem unfair.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (12. April 2012)

Sieg!
Gefecht: Moor Donnerstag, 12. April 2012 22:59:53
Fahrzeug: Typ 59
Erfahrung: 1.407
Kreditpunkte: 81.139
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Stahlwand [da kann man mal ne echte Wokwand sehen]

eiserner_wok.rar (710,18 KB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Schmidde (13. April 2012)

Hui hui hui, der erste Tag und gleich 4 Tanks in einer Runde erwischt 
Da freut Man(n) sich doch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. April 2012)

Wie eben schon im anderen Thread erwähnt - ein einfach absolut geiles Match mit dem M6 ^^



> Victory!  Map:  Arctic Region
> Battle: Samstag, 14. April 2012 18:20:17
> Vehicle:  M6
> Experience:  1.729    Credits:  40.377
> Achievements:  Mastery Badge: Ace Tanker, Reaper, Boelter's Medal, Steel Wall, Defender, Top Gun


M6 - Arctic Region


----------



## bLu3t0oth (14. April 2012)

Wer mal sehen was passiert, wenn einem die komplette Besatzung gekillt wird: komplette_Mannschaft_gekill…rar (611,90 KB) - uploaded.to


----------



## KornDonat (14. April 2012)

Hab ich auch schon mal erlebt ist ziemlich blöd wenn man da steht und nichts mehr machen kann


----------



## DarkMo (23. April 2012)

was ne runde:

Sieg!
Gefecht: Siegfriedlinie Montag, 23. April 2012 21:32:57
Fahrzeug: IS-3
Erfahrung: 1.367
Kreditpunkte: 39.618

also der anfang is ne reine "wie man sich richtig als busch tarnt" lektion - oder "wie blöd/blind gegner sein können" ^^ un das ende is der brüller schlecht hin. den vorletzten zusammen mim kv-5 gekillt - dann war ap alle un noch nen ganzer t-44 da. nur hatte der kv-5 scheinbar auch nur noch he xD


----------



## Arikus (3. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Gefecht mit meiner Hummel
My world of tanks replays
7 Kills mit nur 3 Treffern 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Tips geben, da ich selbst noch nicht so lange spiele.

Bin besonders an Tips gegen durchbrechende Lighttanks interessiert.
In dem Replay wurde ich am Ende von einem T-50 umkreist, wobei ich da verdammt viel Glück hatte.


----------



## Homerclon (3. Mai 2012)

> Bin besonders an Tips gegen durchbrechende Lighttanks interessiert.
> In dem Replay wurde ich am Ende von einem T-50 umkreist, wobei ich da verdammt viel Glück hatte.


Daumen drücken (falls Religiös könnte man evtl. auch dafür beten, wenn einem WoT/ein Spiel wichtig genug.) diese mit einem Schuss zu zerlegen, und dann so schnell wie Möglich die Position wechseln.
Ansonsten bleibt nur hoffen das einem das Team hilft.
Ruhig auch durch Blinken auf der Karte (Einfach auf den Planquadraten klicken, dazu [Strg] gedrückt halten, damit der Mauszeiger aktiv wird.) darauf aufmerksam machen, aber bitte nicht spammen, das kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Mai 2012)

Homerclon schrieb:


> und dann so schnell wie Möglich die Position wechseln.


 
DaS is das allerwichtigste!
Wenn man gespottet wurde - move your Ass!
Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, das 80% der Artys irgendwie dann dumm stehen bleiben .. und wundern sich dann, warum sie tot sind ^^


----------



## DarkMo (3. Mai 2012)

zu 50% der fälle hab ich mit meiner su-8 da verdammtes glück immer. es komt nen scout durch, jeder ballert vorbei (kenns ja selber zur genüge :/ ) und er bricht durch. schuss von mir, zack und 1hit  dann die ketten in die hand und weg weg weg  heut morgen auf ruinberg (von oben her) in der stadt halb als td gekämpft >< das war aber auch nen match oO t5 arty in t6 top tier gefecht... noch nie gehabt sowas. zuerst hab ich mich eines m3lee erfolgreich erwehrt und dann den hetzer falsch eingeschätzt. dacht der wollt mich "unbemerkt" (aber ich hab ja augen un ne minimap ^^ - das was vielen arty fahrern scheinbar fehlt -.- ) von hinten... ne, is der doch dem lee hinterher un haut mir inne seite nei *tz* zum glück dmglos ketten ab un ich stand scho so günstig, das ich ihn aufgedeckt hatte und die strasse lang 3 von meinen standen die sogar mal reagiert ham *wunder*


----------



## Arikus (3. Mai 2012)

Die Minimap hab ich bei mir zur Maximap gemacht, damit ich ja nichts übersehe.


----------



## Papzt (7. Mai 2012)

Der gewünschte Pattonrun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Mai 2012)

hmm, empfind ich jetz nich als sonderlich spektakulär ^^ also is ne runde wie ich sie auch öfter hab und als gut bezeichne - nur mit dem unterschied, das du unerklärlicher weise viel viel viel mehr kohle un xp bekommst ><

was mir auffiel:
du ballerst recht schnell, leider versagte otm und ich konnt die zeit ned sehn :/ aber das sin doch unter 10 secs sicher oder?
der dmg is auch nich weniger wie ich mit der bl9. gut, manchma schafft se 100 mehr, aber im schnitt der selbe dmg
dein zielkreis wird überhaupt ned groß beim fahren und drehen. is das wieder ein versagendes otm beim replay oder is das wirklich so oO


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Mai 2012)

BL9 und die 105mm vom Patton haben den selben Avg. Dmg, allerdings hat die 105er ne höhere RoF, das stimmt.
Und bei dem Zielkreis - ich denk Papzt hat bestimmt ne Stabi drin ^^


----------



## Papzt (7. Mai 2012)

> hmm, empfind ich jetz nich als sonderlich spektakulär


Tjoa....war aber dochgut genug  Abgesehen von den ganzen Fehlschüssen


> du ballerst recht schnell, leider versagte otm und ich konnt die zeit ned sehn :/ aber das sin doch unter 10 secs sicher oder?


Knapp...7,68 oder sowas. Ist halt ein Ami...DPM aus der Hölle


> dein zielkreis wird überhaupt ned groß beim fahren und drehen. is das wieder ein versagendes otm beim replay oder is das wirklich so oO


Das ist so 


> Und bei dem Zielkreis - ich denk Papzt hat bestimmt ne Stabi drin ^^


----------



## DarkMo (7. Mai 2012)

wegen dem stabi: davon bin ich eh ausgegangen. dennoch - siehe anhang:  DAS isn zielkreis während der fahrt -.- mir kann keiner erzählen, das  nen stabi aus meinem bild das von papzt zaubert >< also muss das  teil an sich schon imba genau sein.

und wegen


Papzt schrieb:


> Tjoa....war aber dochgut genug


 ... das meinte ich damit nich. ich meinte: ich hab schon zig runden die besser waren wie das hingelegt. sogar ausversehen mim is4 mal ^^ un da wir mal bei t9 bleiben wollen zwecks vergleichbarkeit... ICH bekomm bei sowas nichma 1000xp. 800-900 sind die regel. mit premium wären das also 1350. mit 5fach bonus ergo 6750 maximal. wo kommen da zusätzliche 3k xp her >< aber das is ja nichma das wilde. 10k xp 5x premium entsprechen ja 1333 (wie gesagt, meine 2. beste runde is das ca, also joa). das wirklich wilde sin diese 70k creds oO. ohne premium sin das noch satte 47k. ich bekomm bei guten matches dieser art vllt 30k *lol* das is aber das höchste der gefühle.

wie gesagt: ich verstehs nich >< mim is3 hatt ich um welten bessere games mit weit weit weniger output. unverständlich. ham die russen ne schlechtere ausbeute? oder liegts an der schlechten sichtweite? ich deck ja nur extrem selten selber ma was auf. un wenn, dann bin ich selber eh scho längst gesehn worden >< kA wie das bei den amies is. die deutschen sin ja eh adleraugen. da sieht der schwerfällig heavy mehr wie der russen scout -.- aber soll das soviel ausmachen? immerhin war bei deinem game noch nen panther bei, der hat ja sicher auch aufgedeckt.

naja, ich werd mal was andres wie russen spielen. das kann ja nur geiler sein -.-


----------



## sh4sta (8. Mai 2012)

Was hasn du fürn Zielkreis Oo Selbst die IS-4 hat bei mir nen kleineren...

Vllt hat Papzt abgesehen vom Stabi aber auch noch Lüftung und/oder Fahren wie auf Schienen + Ruhige Hand.  (hab das Replay nicht gesehen und deswegen keinen vergleich ob es normal is oder nich). Ausserdem soll der Patton von sich aus auch shcon nen relativ kleinen Zielkreis haben.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Mai 2012)

naja, das war im fahren mit turmdrehung (so wie bei ihm im vid auch). nd der is völlig normal bei mir >< egal welcher tank, also auch der franzosen t5 light da (amx 12t oder so) is auch ned besser. aus cred knappheit muss ich bisher leider ohne alles fahren :/

im stehen sind die zielkreise freilich auch schön klein, aber das es da fast garkeine abweichung während des fahrens geben soll... kann ich nich glauben he oO


----------



## Homerclon (8. Mai 2012)

Der T-34-85 und T-43 haben aber auch einen extremen Zielkreis während der Fahrt.
Hatte mit beiden schon schlimmere. Und in beide kann man keinen Stabi einbauen.

Beim Panther II ist es mit Stabi aber auch sofort ersichtlich ob man fährt oder steht, der Zielkreis wird dann nochmal deutlich kleiner.

Bzgl. Zielkreis und IS-4: Der erreicht keine so hohe Geschwindigkeit wie ein Medi, daher wird der Zielkreis nicht so groß.


----------



## Arikus (9. Mai 2012)

KV-3
8 Kills, 1 beschädigt.
2 mal Kanone kaputt,
paar mal Kette weg,
Einen schnell fahrenden TD (M8A1) auf etwas weiterer Entfernung mit einem Schuss weggehauen 
Und um den Gegner so richtig schön zu ärgern unsere Flagge bei 95% gerettet und gegen 3 weitere Tanks verteidigt 
My world of tanks replays


----------



## DarkMo (10. Mai 2012)

ENDLICH ma ne geile runde ><
nur am ende hat die arty versagt un deren arty nich gefinished  hat mir fast das lebenslichtlein gekostet...

Sieg!
Gefecht: Siegfriedlinie Donnerstag, 10. Mai 2012 15:58:00
Fahrzeug: IS-8
Erfahrung: 7.835 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 5-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 46.342
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Panzerbrecher, Richtschütze, Meisterschütze, Krieger

aber seht ihr das? mehr erreicht wie papzt mit dem patton da und weniger xp un creds bekommen?


----------



## Bambusbar (10. Mai 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber seht ihr das? mehr erreicht wie papzt mit dem patton da und weniger xp un creds bekommen?



Ich kanns mir grad nicht angucken - aber pauschal:
Nur Kills zählen nicht - Schaden rausballern wie blöd und vor allem musst du Leute auch gespottet haben, um ordentlich abzusahnen.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Mai 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> und vor allem musst du Leute auch gespottet haben, um ordentlich abzusahnen.


da is sie, meine befürchtung. also kannste den russen tree doch komplett knicken dafür -.- die ham ja alle nur so 350m sichtweite. un dmg hab ich scho ordentlich ausgeteilt, keine sorge >< obj 704 zu nem drittel glaub, 2 gw panther allein, nen 900 hp tiger noch un was das andre war kA mehr. weniger wie papzt wars aber sicher ned. obs mehr war? möglich, aber kA ^^

edit: wenn ihr ma nen kotzenden is-3 sehen wollt  hab grad einen mit dem t-150 erledigt xD also natürlich ned allein, aber das finish war... ich hab mir fast in die hose gemacht ><

Sieg!
Gefecht: Fischerbucht Donnerstag, 10. Mai 2012 20:58:50
Fahrzeug: T-150
Erfahrung: 1.189
Kreditpunkte: 29.031
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Meisterschütze

edit2: meine erste 0:15 runde 
Sieg!
Gefecht: Drachenkamm Donnerstag, 10. Mai 2012 22:48:05
Fahrzeug: IS-8
Erfahrung: 1.189
Kreditpunkte: 37.386

kA obs was besondres is (also abgesehn vom geilen sieg ^^), aber vllt wills ja wer sehen


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Mai 2012)

ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass ich das überlebt habeals kleinster tank überhaupt alleine noch 2 artys hochgejagt

plz comments dazu 
PS: spult ruig vor, bis wir nurnoch zu dritt sind, da ich am anfang nur rumgefahren bin (erfahrung, dass es bei sonem team nur selbstmord an der front ist)


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Replay, wo man wundervoll mehrere 0% DMG Schüsse eines T29 mit 105mm auf einen IS-4 sieht, und als ganz besonderes Special, nur für euch, gibt es zum Schluss auch noch eine SU-51, die sich für das 105mm Geschoss auch nur wenig interessiert hat....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speed-E (18. Mai 2012)

Sah erst ziemlich Übel aus, aber dann ging es trotzdem irgendwie. 
Am besten war der IS-3 am Schluss  
Schaut es euch an.

Sieg!
Gefecht: Südküste Freitag, 18. Mai 2012 09:48:36
Fahrzeug: KV-3
Erfahrung: 3.764 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 2-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 49.249
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Überlegenheitsabzeichen: Panzerass, Stahlwand, Meisterschütze




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Mai 2012)

2hp... spritz die dose! xD
beim t34 am anfang hatteste aber au mehr glück als verstand oder? xD (nur als sprichwort, nich bös gemeint ^^)


----------



## Speed-E (18. Mai 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> 2hp... spritz die dose! xD
> beim t34 am anfang hatteste aber au mehr glück als verstand oder? xD (nur als sprichwort, nich bös gemeint ^^)



 Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht. 
Es wirkte schon so, als hätte der T34 Fahre sich das Teil gekauft, die meisten anderen auf die ich treffe hätten mich wohl zerlegt.
So war es aber auch schön spannend, mit happy end.


----------



## Speed-E (20. Mai 2012)

Habe mir heute mal den M4-Sherman gegönnt, war im Sonderangebot.  

Das Ding ist der Oberburner. (siehe Replays) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (20. Mai 2012)

Hm...fällt euch was auf? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Mai 2012)

hier mal mein 2515 Epx. Kampf mit Typ-59

Sieg!
Gefecht: Minen Montag, 21. Mai 2012 22:20:45
Fahrzeug: Typ 59
Erfahrung: 5.030 (das erste Gefecht des Tages zählt 2-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 154.629
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Bölter-Medaille, Stahlwand, Eroberer, Krieger

+Panzerass wenn ich das nicht schon gehabt hätte mit dem Tank
7 Kills 2 davon aus dem Cap Kreis raus 						

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/155985-sammelthread-world-tanks-291.html#post4236536


----------



## DarkMo (22. Mai 2012)

meine herrn... also bei der su das war jetz kein glanzstück un am ende hattest aber übel schwein, das der is3 gebounced war >< un die dummheit der leute da... unfassbar. aber wie bistn du da laufend am turm vom is3 durchgekommen oO da wär die bl9 ja gebounced un bei dir sitzt jeder schuss? wie solln das bitte gehn xD


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Mai 2012)

mit Gold Muni sollte man ja im Viedeo sehen geht einiges wenn der Winkel stimmt und Schieße eher auf die Wanne und ohne etwas Glück kommt man nie so vielen EP


----------



## DarkMo (22. Mai 2012)

laut meinem vid hattest du nur 34 normale mumpeln >< scheinbar sin die mods für replays absolut untauglich, kA. wobei der nachladebalken gut gefunzt hatte, die reloadzeit aber zum bsp nie geht. naja, aber ich hätte jedenfalls nie gedacht, das man wirklich goldmun benutzt >< da is doch rauchen geldeffizienter - un nichma das mach ich weil man ja auch gleich die scheine anzünden kann


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Mai 2012)

außerdem hat meine Crew Waffenbrüder und Scharfschütze sowie Mentor und Sichere Lagerung sowie natürlich Ansetzer, Waffenrichtantrieb und Vertikahler Stabilisator


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2012)

meine güte, das ich DAS überlebt hab xD einfach nur episch. arty als td und brain ersatz fürs team...

Sieg!
Gefecht: Südküste Freitag, 25. Mai 2012 22:03:50
Fahrzeug: SU-8
Erfahrung: 927
Kreditpunkte: 32.975


----------



## BaueROG (26. Mai 2012)

Oh man  hab seit langem mal wieder WoT angeschmissen und mein IS-3 freigespielt...
Mit dem konnte ich dann auch gleich mal ne Maus ein bisschen ärgern xD ich glaub die fand das nich so witzig...
Und beim Patton hab ich nich geschossen, weil ich dachte: "Hm, ne schießte mal nich, hast sowieso nen scheiß Winkel, die 1000 Credits kannste dir sparen"


----------



## Arikus (1. Juni 2012)

Wer wird denn gleich ans Verlieren denken.
Mit etwas Teamwork geht das schon 

My world of tanks replays
KV-4 als Schutzschild für die T30 Wanne und als Scout, zum Glück keine Arty dabei.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

Gangbang auf Drachenkamm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Screen dazu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juni 2012)

hätt der sich ned völlig blöde auf den e-100 konzentriert, hätt er dich un den ferdi mindestens noch abserviert >< un das batmobil sieht au ned mehr allzu stabil aus. aber so 2 3 schuss hat er ja noch rausgedrückt gehabt, bis er hinnev war ^^


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2012)

da das replay zur su-8 aktion ^^


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

SO MUSS DAS LAUFEN!  Einfach schnell und knackig durchrushen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KommandeurMumm (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hätt mein Team umbringen können...
Offensichtlich WOLLTEN die Idioten verlieren... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (30. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ne ziemlich geniale Runde mit dem T28 

Sieg!
Gefecht: Polargebiet Samstag, 30. Juni 2012 21:07:08
Fahrzeug: T28
Erfahrung: 2.094
Kreditpunkte: 70.405
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Bölter-Medaille, Stahlwand, Krieger, Überlegenheitsabz.: "Panzerass"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikus (5. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Replay, wieso die Trollgun Trollgun heißt.

KV-2 im T9 Match, nebst einer Arty und einem AFK M18

Bin erst planlos vorgefahren und habe den T-50 erwischt, einen dicken Treffer kassiert und dann gemerkt, dass ich in einem T9 Gefecht bin!
Nach etwas (wirkungslosem) Snipen die Initiative ergriffen und den 200HP E-75 gerusht, um die Ecke, E-75 down (2. kill).
Vor zurück vor zurück aus Angst, der Tiger steht noch irgendwo, hatte ja nurnoch Leben für einen Treffer.

Type erledigt Tiger, ich kann also weiter vor.

Hinter einem Hügel steht schon der T34 (250HP oder so), hat mich aber wohl nicht erwartet, er versucht voll zu zielen, ich setze alles auf den einen Schuss und erledige ihn, bevor er zum Schuss kommt.
Nachdem die Arty verfehlt hatte, wusste ich ungefähr, wo sie ist und Decke sie auf, zielen, Schuss, Arty down.

Langsam weiter vorgerollt, mit dem Hintergedanken, dass der T30 mit seiner Dicken Kanone mir jederzeit das Licht ausknipsen kann, ein Scout war ja schließlich auhcn och da.
Hinter dem nächsten Haus decke ich ihn auf, er hat schon auf mich gewartet, zielt in meine Richtung und drückt ab ... zum glück bin ich in dem Moment zurück gefahren, sein Schuss verfehlt mich nur ganz knapp.

Ich warte, dass unsere Arty ihn killt, die macht aber lieber den AFK Scout hinter ihm aus...
Also wieder vor, T30 wartet nicht mehr an der alten Stelle, also wieder die Angst, dass plötzlich der tödliche Schuss von der Seite kommt.

Plötzlich kommt er hinter einem Stein hervor und zielt auf mich.
Mein Zielkreis ist noch so groß, dass problemlos ein Hochhaus reinpasst, da ich gerade in voller Fahrt war.

Plötzlich der Knall und der Rauch aus seiner Kanone, mein KV-2 ist Geschichte, ein zerfetztes Stück Metall, sein Geschoss durchschlug meine Papierähnliche Panzerung mit vollem Schaden.

Dann das Gejubel, mein Schuss flog auch noch und trifft den T30 ebenfalls tödlich in die Seite, Match gewonnen :vrizz: :vrizz:
Hier das Replay, Nervenkitzel pur am Ende.
newclearpower - KV-2 - Redshire - World Of Tanks Replays


----------



## riedochs (17. Juli 2012)

Victory!
Battle: Sand River Dienstag, 17. Juli 2012 18:12:51
Vehicle: BDR G1B
Experience received: 1.429
Credits received: 33.339
Battle Achievements: Böelter's Medal, Top Gun, Defender, Sniper, Master Gunner, Reaper, Mastery Badge: "I Class"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## altehacke (15. September 2012)

Ich hab aus 2 Replays mal Videos gemacht, viel Spaß.

World of Tanks - Trollin - YouTube

World of Tanks - Little Tiger - YouTube


----------



## DarkMo (15. September 2012)

blind shots sin die besten ^^ un der is ausm ersten vid hats ned so mit fahrenden zielen oder? oO also ich dacht ja ich wär schlimm, aber das is ja ohne worte ^^ aber ohne mods komm ich garnich klar xD hab nie gesehn ob und wieviel dmg gu machst usw ^^ sehr verwirrend. un ganz schön lange haste gebraucht oder? mich killnse meist in 3 4 schüssen -.-

btw: wilkommen im forum


----------



## altehacke (15. September 2012)

Danke dir.


----------



## sh4sta (16. September 2012)

Ich würd die "Fahrzeug Erschütterung" in der "SniperView" aus machen^^


----------



## DarkMo (19. September 2012)

auch wenn ich am ende drauf ging, so find ichs doch irgendwie ne gelungene runde ^^ hab sogar nen "lob" vom gegner bekommen 

Sieg!
Gefecht: Flugplatz Mittwoch, 19. September 2012 22:12:23
Fahrzeug: T-43
Erfahrung: 1.962 (Der erste Sieg des Tages zählt 2-fach)
Kreditpunkte: 23.105


----------



## altehacke (20. September 2012)

Mal was neues von mir...

World of Tanks - Greetings from Russia - YouTube


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMjoniC4zQc

ich liebe den T-50-2 

und ich hasse den Windows Live Movie Maker, muss mir mal was besseres gönnen, nur mit der alten Win XP Version kann ich keine MP4 aufmachen.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Oktober 2012)

Pershing (noch nicht voll erforscht) auf den Minen Tier 10 Match.
2 Pattons, T34, T32, Batchat, E100... und ich mittendrin. 
Der Höhepunkt war, als der gegnerische E100 am Ende über den Hügel kam und plötzlich von hinten oben in uns reinkrachte, und danach der Elefantentanz E100 gegen E100. 
Die meisten XP aller Spieler im Match bekam nebenbei ich. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich noch die Kanone des T20 drauf hab, kann ich wohl zufrieden sein.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. November 2012)

Hier mal ein nettes und seltenes Beispiel für einen Matchdreher. Am Anfang läuft alles daneben, aber am Ende schaukeln wir den Sieg nach Hause. Ich bin mit dem Wok etwas planlos dem AMX hinterher, währenddessen fielen die beiden TDs an der rechten Flanke, und der Stosstrupp des Gegners cappte. Dummerweise waren sie da exponiert und hatten nicht mit mir gerechnet. 
Ich hab beim Type erst seit kurzem die 5 HE dabei, daher hab ich nicht sofort gewechselt. Aber es lohnt sich! 
Etwas ärgerlich waren die 0-Dmg Treffer und Abpraller, vor allem an dem T-50 und später an dem US Tier 9 Heavy. 

20121103_2137_china-Ch01_Type59_07_lakeville.wotreplay


----------



## b0s (15. November 2012)

> Victory!
> Battle: Westfield Mittwoch, 14. November 2012 23:56:10
> Vehicle: Type 59
> Experience received: 1.072
> ...



Geile Runde, Westfield - Assault und ich im Verteidiger Team. Da ich da mittlerweile so oft aufgerieben wurde beim deffen bin ich offensiv an die Verteidigung ran gegangen. Und siehe da - Glück gehabt die Stadt wird nicht bewacht. Dann ein bisschen hier und da gucken und einen einsamen VK in deren Base nähe wegräumen. Anschließend mein Team auf einer Flanke unterstützt wo die Gegner schon kurz vorm abrauchen waren, um dann zu deren starken Angriffsarm zu fahren, den ich fürstlich von hinten.... jeder denke sich den Rest selbst 

reach3r - Type 59 - Westfeld - World Of Tanks Replays


Edit: Da hier tote Hose ist und Doppelposts nicht erlaubt sind füge ich hier nochmal eine ziemlich knappe Angriffsrunde Campinovka ein, die ich mit meinem M103 durchaus entscheidend beeinflusst habe. Da ich noch nicht das beste Rohr drauf hab gings aber nicht ganz ohne Goldmurmeln.

reach3r - M103 - Malinovka - World Of Tanks Replays


Edit2: immernoch nicht mehr los 
grad ne äußerst geile Runde mitm M103 gehabt, auf ner Map die ich sonst eigentlich nicht so gerne Mag - Widepark


> Victory!
> Battle: Widepark Freitag, 30. November 2012 19:44:42
> Vehicle: M103
> Experience received: 1.214
> ...



reach3r - M103 - Widepark - World Of Tanks Replays


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2012)

Soo hier auch nochmal:
Eine schicke Runde mit der SU-152. Ganz schon fies das Mistvieh 

Grade das Ende finde ich ziemlich nice. Splash ftw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2012)

Des war grad ne runde uiiiuii! Ich zum schlus alleine gegen 9 davon hab ich 2 noch erwischt fast 3


----------



## b0s (29. Dezember 2012)

> Victory!  Map: Himmelsdorf Samstag, 29. Dezember 2012 23:10:14
> Vehicle:: PzKpfw 38 (t)
> Exp: 1.155 + Credits: 14.599 (Compensation: 15)
> Achievements: : Top Gun, Sharpshooter, Reaper, Mastery Badge: "Ace Tanker"



reach3r - PzKpfw 38 (t) - Himmelsdorf - World Of Tanks Replays


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2013)

> Defeat Battle: Cliff Samstag, 19. Januar 2013 18:41:24 Vehicle: Löwe Experience received: 1.198 Credits received: 106.032 Battle Achievements: Defender, Sniper, Reaper, Master Gunner, Sharpshooter


Wäre der eine Schuss kein "Wirkungstreffer" gewesen dann hätte ich den T28 Prot noch gekillt, hätte Top Gun bekommen und wir hätten gewonnen. Außerdem wohl auch noch ne Stahlwand... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arikus (25. Januar 2013)

5% Gewinnchance laut XVM, allerdings habe ich die 5% ergriffen 



> Victory! Map: Westfield Donnerstag, 24. Januar 2013 20:05:21
> Vehicle: T29
> Exp: 5.456 (x2) + Credits: 67.008
> Achievements: : Radley-Walters's Medal, Steel Wall, Top Gun, Defender, Cool-Headed



Replay: newclearpower - T29 - Westfeld - World Of Tanks Replays



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Februar 2013)

so, hier das replay zu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/world-tanks/155985-sammelthread-world-tanks-1839.html#post4969183 ^^


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2013)

was ne runde oO

Sieg!
Erlenberg
Donnerstag, 4. April 2013 00:11:36
Fahrzeug:  Alecto
Erf:  1.510 
Kreditpunkte:  28.511 
Erfolge: Entscheidender Beitrag, Krieger, Verteidiger, Panzerbrecher

non-premium! 10 kills geschafft und mein zugi auch nochma 3  adrenalin pur


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2013)

Letzte Runde im T-54



> Victory
> Lakeville Freitag, 5. April 2013 15:03:11
> T-54 Experience received: 2.286 Credits received78.667
> Battle Achievements: Pool's Medal, Top Gun, Mastery Badge: "Ace Tanker"



Link


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2013)

Da im Sammelthread gefragt wurde, hier das Replay vom T29

meanjeans - T29 - El Hallouf - World Of Tanks Replays



> Victory!
> Battle: El Halluf Samstag, 13. April 2013 20:44:42
> Vehicle: T29
> Experience received: 10.730 (x5 for the first victory each day)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattix (20. April 2013)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal von mir ein paar meiner Meinung nach schöne Runden posten.

Hier der Link zum mwreplays.com Profil:

http://mwreplays.com/Mattix


----------



## DarkMo (26. April 2013)

hui, unerwartet erfolgreiche scout runde mim 13 90 ^^


----------



## Robonator (26. April 2013)

Hier mal das Replay in dem ich den Tiger II aufm Kopf gesprungen bin 
Vielleicht komm ich ja in die nächste RNG 
Wotreplays


----------



## Arikus (4. Mai 2013)

Artillerie mal anders:
Wotreplays
Nahkampf neben den Heavytanks.


----------



## Mattix (4. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Replay zu dem Pershing Match im Sammelthread.


Mattix - M26 Pershing - Prokhorovka (Encounter), Victory, earned 4388 xp (x2), 62292 credits - World of Tanks Replays

Mattix - M26 Pershing - Prokhorovka (Encounter), Victory, earned 4388 xp (x2), 62292 credits - MyWotReplays

Hier ein T32 Replay mit über 6k Xp.

mattix - T32 - Widepark - World Of Tanks Replays


----------



## Mattix (15. Mai 2013)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## b0s (25. Mai 2013)

@ Mattix ne Frage: warum zoomst du unmittelbar vorm Schuss immer aus der Richtschützenansicht heraus und schließt in der third person Perspektive? (ist das Replay bedingt? oder birgt das irgendwelche Vorteile?)


Hab gerade ein Supergame im Type 59 gehabt.


> Victory!
> Redshire Samstag, 25. Mai 2013 13:36:51
> Type 59
> 2.748   (  x2)     76.026
> Battle Achievements Top Gun



Bin (wie meistens) von der Südbasis aus rechts am Kartenrand entlang gefahren um dort zu spotten und ggfs. in die Mitte zu feuern. Das hat auch erst mal ganz gut geklappt und mein Team hat sich einigermaßen gut angestellt. Dennoch waren wir irgendwann in der Unterzahl mit 4 gegen 6 oder so. Ne Hummel, ein Ferdi noch wer und ich gegen nen JgdP II, Su 101, T34, SP und noch was.
Hab dann mit den übrigen überlebenden meines Teams kommuniziert und es hat sogar funktioniert  und habe dann den T34 der recht planlos war mit Artyhilfe ausnehmen können um dann unsere Arty vor dem SP zu retten, da unser Ferdi zwischenzeitlich ins Gras gebissen hat und der SP schon nahe unserer Base war.
Nach erfolgreicher Hummelrettung hab ich mich dann auf den Weg gemacht die übriggebliebene SU101 zu holen, welche mir nach aufdecken auch gelassen wurde sodass ich Top Gun (Krieger) erhalten habe 
Der Ferdi Spieler hat mich danach noch angeschrieben und beglückwünscht xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattix (28. Mai 2013)

b0s schrieb:


> @ Mattix ne Frage: warum zoomst du unmittelbar vorm Schuss immer aus der Richtschützenansicht heraus und schließt in der third person Perspektive? (ist das Replay bedingt? oder birgt das irgendwelche Vorteile?)



Das dürfte Replaybedingt sein. Ich geh aus der Sniperview eigentlich immer kurz nachdem ich abgedrückt hab raus und nicht unmittelbar bevor. Is so ein Tick von mir .


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2013)

und was bewirkt dieser "trick"? ^^


----------



## Mattix (28. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und was bewirkt dieser "trick"? ^^



Is kein Trick is nur so ein "Tick" von mir.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2013)

aaahso, hab ich das r nur wieder hineingeschummelt. alles klaro *g*


----------



## uka (3. Juni 2013)

Eine ganz witzige Runde mit der Schildkröte .. 

Wotreplays


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2013)

Victory! 
Battle: Sand River Mittwoch, 12. Juni 2013 22:54:56
Vehicle: Type 59
Experience received: 3.238 (x2 for the first victory each day)
Credits received: 85.491
Battle Achievements: Radley-Walters's Medal, Steel Wall, Top Gun, Mastery Badge: "Ace Tanker"

Link zum Replay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uka (17. Juni 2013)

Wieder nen interessantes Replay  

Wotreplays

Obwohl .. ist wohl doch nur Free-Farm gewesen


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch was interessantes zu bieten, in den 1.5 Min alle 3 gegnerischen Lights zerstört und dann vom KV 13 gebrutzelt.

Wotreplays


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein schönes Beispiel für Teamwork:
Wotreplays

Ich folge bei South coast einem SU-122-44 an den Strand. Dort zunächst nur ein T29, ich gehe näher ran. Schnell stellt sich heraus, dass dort fast alle generischen Heavies stehen. Irgendwann geht der SU vorbei und wird wenig später von einem T20 flankiert. Ich will ihm helfen, aber die Heavies beharken meine Position und erledigen den SU schließlich.
Ich hab dann beschlossen, nicht um Hilfe zu rufen sondern die Heavies noch etwas bluten zu lassen bis sich mich unvermeidlich umzingeln und erledigen.

Netterweise kam dann unser zweiter T29 durch die Ortschaft und quetschte sich zu mir in die Nische. Und nun fuhren die Heavies, gierig mich zu killen, direkt in unser Feuer.
Selbst ein IS-2, der am Ende versuchte, unsere Hecks anzugreifen, scheiterte kläglich. Am Ende stand es 6:0 für unsere beiden T29. Teamwork saved the day! 
Wir waren die beiden Top-Scorer des Matches.


----------



## b0s (5. August 2013)

Äußerst hübsche Runde im Obj 704 gehabt. Langsam aber sicher das Spiel in unsere Hand geführt und auch als es selbst gegen Ende nicht nach Sieg aussah wurde es trotzdem einer 

6,5k Damage carrying the game slowly but steadily




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxRink (14. August 2013)

MaxRink1996: Battlereport
MaxRink1996: Battlereport

Gerade noch dazugekommen: 
http://www.vbaddict.net/battlerepor...4f/highway-soviet-union-kv-1s-175953301705864
http://www.vbaddict.net/battlerepor...fried-line-soviet-union-kv-1s-177014158625609


----------



## b0s (22. August 2013)

Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Runden just4fun drehen und daily Bonus mitnehmen, da passiert zaubert mir mein Tiger II direkt ein Grinsen ins Gesicht:



> Victory!
> Map:  Arctic Region
> Date: Donnerstag, 22. August 2013 19:19:42
> Vehicle Pz.Kpfw. Tiger II
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Imho ein schönes Spiel und ich habe denke ich keine oder keine signifikanten Fehler gemacht:
Wotreplays


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2013)

hui, das war mal wieder ne runde ><

t10 match und ich im obj gut gerüstet. karte komarin oder so. mit der "panzersperren insel" da inner mitte - ewig ned mehr gefahren. gegner: 3er zug mit teils epischen werten - wir? 10er arty mit t43 im zug -.- xvm blubberte was von 43% siegchance und wir nen 7er im 10er match. prost mahlzeit. naja, ich einfach 50/50 für ne seite entschieden und in der mitte son obj14 gescoutet. war glaub anfangs eher unbeabsichtigt - aber wir hatten ihm ordentlich def geliefert >< ma schauen, was der kerl an spotting dmg gesammelt hat ^^ hehehe 5600 spot dmg xD

auf meiner seite wars zum glück relativ ruhig und der gegner zug hat sich irgendwie sehr sehr zurückhaltend verhalten oO glaub, das hat uns dann den arsch gerettet insgesamt.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (16. Oktober 2013)

Sieg!
Gefecht: Ensk 16.10.2013 00:58:00
Fahrzeug: VK 16.02 Leopard
Erfahrung: 2.246 (x2 für den ersten Tagessieg)
Kreditpunkte: 25.020
Leistungen auf dem Schlachtfeld: Krieger, Richtschütze, Panzerbrecher, Überlegenheitsabz.: "Panzerass"

Erstmal 6 Kills mit einem Scout machen


----------



## sh4sta (16. Oktober 2013)

Seit Tagen mal wieder ne richtig Gute Runde gehabt


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meine replays  hoffe sie gefallen euch ^^


----------



## Spartaner25 (19. Oktober 2013)

An sich ein reguläres Gefecht in dem Eimer. Aber das Ende kommt gut.
Denn manchmal will man ja auch zur Arty nett sein, wenn sie ihren Job so gut macht!
Oder "Wie der G.W.Panther doch noch zur Topgun kam" ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2013)

hier mal der bouncige type 58 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (20. November 2013)

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden:
Wotreplays


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Dezember 2013)

The good, the bad and the lucky!  

*Victory!
Battle: Arctic Region 16.12.2013 21:34:15
Vehicle: Marder 38T
Experience received: 2.816 (x2 for the first victory each day)
Credits received: 22.890
Battle Achievements: Top Gun, Sniper, Master Gunner, Sharpshooter, Mastery Badge: "1st Class"*

Ich im Stock Marder III, hole irgendwie 7 Kills, bevor ein T-34 mich erlegt. Danach heißt es 1 vs. 1, unser biggest Noob in einem Pz4 gegen besagten T-34, der dank mir ein One-Shot wäre.
Wir wollten, dass er cappt, und hatten ihn schon aufgegeben, doch als der T-34 cappte flitzte er tatsächlich zu unserer Base. Es gab ein kurzes Feuergefecht, der T-34 traf nicht und tadaa, ein Sieg und ordentlich Auszeichnungen für mich. 
Der Marder war wirklich total stock, nichtmal ein Tarnnetz oder Binocs gingen wegen des komischen Gewichts (12 von 10 Tonnen? WTF )

Sehet und leidet mit mir, wenn ihr wollt: Wotreplays


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte gerne mal Meinungen, Kritiken und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu folgender Runde im Borsig Waffenträger, so sich jemand traut: 

Wotreplays


----------



## DarkMo (31. Dezember 2013)

Wotreplays



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Januar 2014)

Wotreplays
die panzerassrunde mim t49, falls es wen intressiert. ein schönes bsp dafür, dass es manchmal einfach besser ist, ne offene flanke halt offen zu lassen >< die map eignet sich ja hervorragend zum decappen ^^


----------



## DarkMo (9. Januar 2014)

und noch ne ass-runde  diesmal der chi-nu (das ich das noch erleben darf xD)
-> Wotreplays


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Januar 2014)

Leider nen Defeat, aber (mMn) eine sehr gute Runde für meine 3. Runde in dem Tank 

Wotreplays


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Januar 2014)

So kann man auch seinen E-25 gut ausnutzen

Wotreplays


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Februar 2014)

Und ein weiteres sehr schönes Replay

Map war Himmelsdorf.
Ich habe schon gedacht das Match ist verloren, denn ich stand zum Schluss ganz schön alleine da. Aber seht selbst.


http://www.vbaddict.net/battlerepor...-germany-pz-kpfw-s35-739-f--79885787508272284http://www.vbaddict.net/battleimage...many-pz-kpfw-s35-739-f--79885787508272284.png


Hier noch der link zum replay


Wotreplays


----------



## DarkMo (8. März 2014)

> Sieg!
> Map:  Weitpark
> Date: 08.03.2014 23:09:17
> Fahrzeug KV-1S
> ...


hatte das ass zwar schon davor, aber schicke runde gewesen. alle bis auf die letzte mistarty konnt ich bouncen lassen  achja, und wieder einen glorreichen triumph über unsre goldesel feiern dürfen: falle nem kv1 in die flanke um unsren churchill zu retten, zack holzt der mit gold rum - und bounced *lol* - zwei mal  ich mein, es is schon echt verdammt hart, so einen churchill 1 zu penetrieren - von nem kv1s ganz zu schweigen. wohl gemerkt auf unter 20m xD manche sind echt zum schießen... zum erschießen, das hält man echt ned aus.

Wotreplays


----------



## DarkMo (9. März 2014)

scheiss die wand an, letztes match für heut und dann sone runde! 1,6k+ base xp oO

Wotreplays


----------



## DarkMo (9. März 2014)

und noch ein ass. seit ewigkeiten verschmäht, da er eh nur gold anzieht und dadurch komplett entwertet wird -.- aber zack, ass xD und das trotz dem nächsten gold deppen...

Wotreplays


----------



## Homerclon (29. März 2014)

> Victory!
> Map: Prokhorowka
> T71
> Exp.: 3.121  (x2)  42.394
> ...


Meine vermutlich beste Runde als Scout.
Leider ganz knapp an Aufklärer (8 Aufgeklärt) und Wachposten (5 von 10 Ziele nicht aktiv bekämpft) vorbei.

Download @ WoTReplays


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2014)

hehehe, wo gehts zur isu? ^^ hätte auch gedacht, man kommt da hinten irgendwo hoch


----------



## Homerclon (29. März 2014)

Fahr da unten so selten rum, und wenn doch, dann meistens von Norden startend und zum Hügel südwärts davon unterwegs.


----------



## longtom (2. April 2014)

Mal ne feine Runde mit dem WT auf E100 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

omg, wieder sone herzflatter runde >< am ende hab ich schon wieder mit meinem leben abgeschlossen, aber zum glück hab ich gesehn, dass der prot probs mit seinem türmchen hatte xD
Wotreplays


----------



## Homerclon (16. Dezember 2014)

Mal den Thread wiederbeleben:

Ein Kandidat für WoT RnG-Videos: klick mich - Zeitbereich: ca. 13:30 - 13:00

Der Rest des Gefechts ist völlig uninteressant.


----------

